# NOMINATE: Best City Hall



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Toronto city hall,
London city hall
Tokyo city hall


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Toronto



















London 
Toyko


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Brussels
London
Tokyo


----------



## 612bv3 (Oct 10, 2004)

1. Brussels








2. Philadelphia








3. San Francisco (the pre-1906 was much better though)


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

1-*Philadelphia*










2-*San Francisco*










3-*Porto*


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

Philadelphia
Wiener Rathouse (vienna)
Seattle (the new slick-50 thing which is sucking up half of the planet's energy--neat looking though)


----------



## the_1_and_only_cuban (Oct 21, 2004)

1. Toronto
2. Tokyo
3. London


----------



## milwaukeeunseen (Nov 21, 2004)

Milwaukee's City Hall:


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

Philly has the best city hall IMO.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Philadelphia
St. Louis
Milwaukee


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

Toronto








München
Ottawa


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

Opinion is obviously split between classic and modern city halls. I really don't think you can eliminate either style. Why not have 2 classifications to vote on?
I would vote for Philly on the classic side and Toronto or London on the modern side.


----------



## Jutcho (Aug 25, 2004)

Paris city hall is nice too.


----------



## Nate (Oct 26, 2004)

vienna:










brussels, and toronto.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

London City Hall
Brussels city Hall
Manchester City Hall


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

manchester city hall
brussels city hall
leeds city hall


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

San Francisco City Hall
Toronto City Hall
London City Hall


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Madrids new city hall(formerly post office)

















old town hall


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

@ Everyone

Sorry for the delay in updating the Hall of Fame - we'll hopefully get round to it in the next couple of days.


----------



## miltown (Jul 13, 2005)

milwaukee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Natataek (Apr 14, 2005)

Check this one out:





Town Hall, Apeldoorn, The Netherlands (pop: 158,000)


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Nominations are now closed.


----------

